

This is happening to me remotely, what should I do? - suchconfusion
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/9816703/ns/technology_and_science-innovation/t/remote-control-controls-humans/

======
DaveK23
Remove the transcranial stimulation helmet. Problem solved. Or at any rate, if
it continues, then it's something other than the remote control technology
described in the article. Sensations like this can be caused by all sorts of
neurological problems, and you should talk to your doctor urgently.

------
detaro
[2005]

Other research to cover at least some of the potential use cases uses less
invasive methods (e.g. influencing the leg muscles or sending sensory
stimulations which are easier to ignore)

------
suchconfusion
Turns out its entire trains of thought. Pretty disconcerting. I consider it
assault with an antenna.

~~~
DaveK23
Don't jump to conclusions about what's going on. Investigate possible medical
causes first.

------
skidoo
What rationale was there beyond weaponization for inventing such a thing? This
is sick.

